# Hobart Electrical Panel



## Brain Coral (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello all,

I bought this Hobart electrical panel yesterday, thinking that I might be able to make a Rotary Phase panel out of it. Any thoughts on it ?

























Brian


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 25, 2014)

Lots of nice stuff in there but I don't see any heaters.


----------



## righto88 (Oct 25, 2014)

Not everything going to a motor has heaters. Just saying.... It should have protection of some type. One could always add heaters if one so chooses to do so.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 25, 2014)

the box is for running a Hobart Food Disposal unit.(it's a giant, 3 phase garbage disposal)
you have plenty of room inside to do whatever you wish.
nice score.


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 25, 2014)

Feel brave???

Put 110 AC to the bottom of the red button. Or trace this wire to its source and put it there. Find the AC common, should be on the back side of the coils for the relays, normally a white wire. Put your AC common there.

Now your push buttons should open and close the relays.

USE APPROPRIATE SAFETY MEASURES WHEN PLAYING WITH ELECTRICITY

Karl


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for the replies...   It looks like I will have to educate myself as to the terminology and purpose of each component and go from there. I already have a 5hp RPC and a 10hp RPC panel with a 10hp idler motor waiting to get hooked up, but these were purchased units. For $20.00 I just couldn't pass this panel up.

Cheers... 

Brian


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 26, 2014)

Karl_T said:


> Feel brave???
> 
> Put 110 AC to the bottom of the red button. Or trace this wire to its source and put it there. Find the AC common, should be on the back side of the coils for the relays, normally a white wire. Put your AC common there.
> 
> ...



Hello Karl,

Well, I don't know if I feel brave or not, but all of the wires in this panel are black in colour, although, each and every wire has a white # code stamped on it at each end of each individual wire, so tracing a wire through the panel should be easy. This is really well built, in my inexperienced opinion.

I don't think that I will put AC to it just yet, until I figure out more of what I'm looking at. In addition, if one were to apply AC to the panel, should one also provide a ground ?

Brian


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 26, 2014)

Brain Coral said:


> In addition, if one were to apply AC to the panel, should one also provide a ground ?
> 
> Brian



YES, always!!!


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 26, 2014)

Here's what I believe that I have in the panel....




Forward and reversing motor contactors...




Transformer and fuse board...




Terminal blocks...




Relay K3 ...




Reversing relay K1...




Brian


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 26, 2014)

The layout in this box is identical to the wiring for Hobart Meat grinders that i work on every week.

You have a lot of parts that can be removed and re-purposed for other projects.
 the  box and components are enough to make a fine RPC
i don't know if this will help you but it may give you some ideas... one link is plans, one link is a video of a working model from plans.
 click the links below

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/12712-Rpc-simple-design-unbalanced

and

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD8xwh_P8mI&list=UUlbcoIMP1SwXBv2fXridaiw

i'm happy to help in any way
mike)


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello Mike,

Thank you very much for the links...   I figured that I would have to remove some components and add others when I bought it. Those links will be a great help 

Brian


----------

